# Eclipse Plugin



## zero82 (13. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum und suche für Eclipse ein Plugin, mit welchem man die Aktivität eines Entwicklers aufzeichnen kann. Als Betriebswirt möchte ich die Entwicklung von Programmierern verschiedener Projekte der Abteilung in Kosten messen. Da die IT-Abteilung überwiegend mit Eclipse arbeitet suche ich hierfür ein Addon oder Plugin. Wichtig für mich wäre, dass dieses Plugin die Dauer des Programmiervorgangs aufzeichnet und an welchem Projekt programmiert wurde anzeigt. Interessant wäre dies natürlich auch dann, wenn man die Aktivität anhand von Diagrammen und Schaubildern anzeigen lassen kann. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Für Zuschriften wäre ich zufrieden.

Bis Dahin
zero82


----------



## mla.rue (13. Sep 2012)

Habe für 3 Softwareentwickler gearbeitet (für zwei davon war Eclipse das Haupt-Entwicklungstool) und in allen 3 Firmen wollten BWLer so ein Plugin. Gabs nicht.

Wir ein einfaches Tabellenkalkulationsheet gemacht, mit nem paar nützlicher Macros, um Projekte etc zu aktualisieren und jeder Entwickler hat es von Hand ausgefüllt. Es wurde mehrmals darauf bei Meetings hingewiesen, wie wichtig es ist und es hat jeder Entwickler sehr gewissenhaft ausgefüllt.

Jedenfalls, ob mit Absicht oder nicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, eines aber weiss ich, wenn da im Hintergrund irgendwas laufen würde, würde ich mich gehetzt und beobachtet fühlen. Das letzte was ich abkann ist, dass mir jemand über die Schulter schaut und ständig "fertig?" fragt. Und so ein Aktivitäten-Plugin, dass meine Zeit am Projekt X aufzeichnet, würde unterbewusst ein "mach hinne" auslösen, Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## maki (13. Sep 2012)

Man kann zB. mit Jira Zeiten zu Issues tracken, Jira ist aber nicht umsonst.

Problematisch wird es, wenn ein Betriebsrat (der seinen namen nicht umsonst trägt) vorhanden ist, denn das ist erstmal nix mit Leistungsüberwachung der Mitarbeiter.

Ansonsten halt klassisch schätzen und Zeiten manuell eintragen, funktioniert ja...


----------



## zero82 (13. Sep 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mich mittlerweile informiert. Da gibt es ein kostenpflichtiges Programm, dass Projectcodemeter heisst. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Programm, dass kostenlos zur Verfügung steht. Kennt niemand eins?


----------



## Logaff (18. Sep 2012)

habt ihr euchmal angeguckt wie weit man Project Hamster nutzen kann? Problem scheint ja nen linux only zu sein.


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Sep 2012)

Wir hatten dafür tatsächlich jahrelang eine eigene Software. Hat ein Mitarbeiter mal geschrieben. Und eigentlich ist das auch nicht mehr als eine Datenbank und eine Anwendung, mit der man dann Aufwände nach Kunde und Projekt speichern kann. Ziemlich minimalistisch, aber hatte funktioniert. Dann sind wir aber auch vor einigen Monaten auf JIRA umgestiegen, wir sind ein eher kleines Unternehmen und trotzdem lohnt sich das für uns enorm, zumal der Preis auch bezahlbar ist, wenn man den Nutzen sieht.


----------

